# Screen Recorder for iPad?



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I apologize if this has been asked before.  I did search back but found no mention...
At present, I am tasked with creating a series of Help videos at work.  They are covering a wide range of IT-type topics.  One of the new things at our agency is iPhones and iPads.  I have an iPad 2 and have been using a video camera to make recordings when I need to show how to do something.  However, I am not happy with the quality of the video.
Is there an app out there that will allow me to do screen recordings from the iPad?  If not, what about a simple screen capture program?  I have Camtasia Studio on my computer and I can easily annotate still shots if needed.
Thanks for any insight you can offer.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

In terms of screen capture, just pressing the home and power button at the same time will take a screen shot of the whole screen and save it in the pictures app.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know the answer, but please share if you do find one. It seems like it must be capable . . . At the very least, there are iPad simulator programs for the Mac/PC so that you could run the iPad screen on your desktop.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

A friend at work found this link
http://teachwithyouripad.wikispaces.com/Screen+Recording+Apps
I glanced through but have not had time to really look at them.
I hadn't considered an emulator - that might work too, thanks for suggesting it.


----------

